# How to immigrate to USA as an Australian citizen



## Life (Jul 8, 2011)

Basically I'd like to know the ways to I can move to America.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Life said:


> Basically I'd like to know the ways to I can move to America.


Family, work, money or luck is the simple answer.

The questions here might highlight some avenues for you:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@Fabrit: Can you help me with my query below?

* Do you have an academic degree? Yes
* Are you interested in menial seasonal work? Yes
* Are you an Australian citizen? Yes

What are the options to become a US permanent resident for an Australian Citizen of Indian Origin?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

lovetosmack said:


> @Fabrit: Can you help me with my query below?
> 
> * Do you have an academic degree? Yes
> * Are you interested in menial seasonal work? Yes
> ...


Your origin has no impact on US immigration. You hold an Australian passport.

Uscis.gov, travel.state.gov are official sites so it the US Embassy in Canberra.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> Your origin has no impact on US immigration.


It can for diversity visas.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Life said:


> Basically I'd like to know the ways to I can move to America.


How many times have you been to the US, and for how long each time? 

What was it about the US that made you want to live there?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> It can for diversity visas.


Prefect. That's the reason I mentioned it explicitly.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Good catch! Thank you!


----------

